# GTR register user has taken my money with NO reply or product :-( what can i do guys?



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

GTR register user has taken my money but "NO" reply or product :-( what can i do guys??

Fellas it saddens me to think that ive been robbed on here 

Its been over a week and ive messaged him several times with no reply?? in the back of my mind ive been trying to remain optimistic and hopefull that when i get home from work the parcel will be there, but unfortunatley it hasnt......

His user name is dmcl1980...he's based over in Dublin and was recently breaking a white R32 GTR.....

Does any body know him and can anybody help??

Many thanks Guys


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Bear in mind it's been the Easter holidays. I "think" I've bought from the user myself with no issues but will check


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Yeah i know and to be honest mate i feel horrible doing this as in comminications before i sent him the funds he seemed like a really nice helpfull chap....but havent heard from him sinse the paypal payment??

So as you can imagine im a liitle worried....about two things 1) theres a genuine reason he hasnt got back to me and here i am making him sound horrible....2) or he has quite simply just done one??

Cheers


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

A week isnt exactly a long time, especially if you bought goods on a weekday and the guy works, he may only be able to arrange dispatch at the weekends and what with the easter break I think you should at least give the benefit of doubt for a few more days


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Yeah i understand what your saying MikeGTR, maybe i should have left it another week??....just that before payment he appeared adament that he would post the items soon as he recieved funds, so once the payment was sent i messaged to let him know and requested a tracking number....but no reply!!

i guess its the no reply thats worrying me, to be fair if i ended up getting the items in a month or two, that'd be cool by me, but not being able to send a simple reply/message?? just takes 60seconds......


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

What is his forum name? That might help


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

fuggles its at the top mate in my write up....dmcl1980


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

sorry, missed that. But just to let you know he is not a GTROC member and never has been. 
_Could the Moderators please correct this thread title_


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

My mistake Fuggles, sorry mate i meant to say forum user/member!!

Fuggles would you have any ideas or options that maybe available to me in order to get dmcl1980 to rectyify this situation??

Cheers mate


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

He's not been online for a week. Probably on holiday


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

i remember i was going to buy something from his breaking r32 but didnt happen as i lost interest because he wasnt replying on my PMs before his relative passed away not long ago (may he/she rest in peace). he seemed to be a genuine guy but i cannot vouch for this. hopefully youll get your item or money back


----------



## MMT (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm sure [email protected] engines bought some pulleys off him recently without any problems. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rossy (Oct 13, 2006)

I purchased a few parts from him 2 weeks ago, I live in Ireland but dont know the guy. the parts arrived and were perfect as described a week later, I would sit tight I have a feeling he may be on hols, although I know he isnt online much since he broke the car. worst case scenario paypal wil cover you, If you payed with paypal. If so read the help section. I think he is a genuine bloke doh


----------



## 2002_Viper_GTS_ (Apr 13, 2011)

Do you guys use paypal? Or is that predominantly a US based thing? Thats why I like paypal, if you have any problems you at least can dispute the charge.


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

2002_Viper_GTS_ said:


> Do you guys use paypal? Or is that predominantly a US based thing? Thats why I like paypal, if you have any problems you at least can dispute the charge.


most of the people here use paypal, but not speaking for everyone else. this is just based on what i observed everytime i looked at trading section. paypal will take you a long time before you get your money back, provided you have to prove that you didnt receive the item or he didnt send it to you, vice versa.


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

I'm no expert with Paypal but I thought if there was a dispute it came down on the side of the buyer and it was up to the seller to prove delivery. It's very hard to prove a negative so I don't know how the buyer would prove they _didn't_ receive anything.

There has been an ebay/Paypal scam going on where buyers pay with Paypal, collect in person and then claim their money back by raising a dispute with Paypal. Because there's no proof of delivery, the seller has a tough time.

Cheers,
Kingsley.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Any progress?


----------

